# New Box-Cab



## Brendan (Jan 12, 2008)

The other day I was messing around in my shed and I came across an old mechanim that I put aside for a rainy day. Well it looks like it s going to rain so I've decided to have a go at a freelance Box-Cab Gas Locomotive.
I was wondering if someone had any information re this type of loco, pictures etc which might inspire me.

Brendan.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

here are some links:

Bruce Chander! one of the best I have seen!

Brian a great job

Bart built some Outhouses

Bobby Macs Boxcab

Gary's Twins

that should get you started?
cale


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

I have an article on my boxcab with pics and links on my blog - www.grblogs.com/index.php










-Brian


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Oops, Cale beat me to it. I have to agree, Bruce's is nicer than mine and a lot bigger! But mine can run ops on the Woodland Railway. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif

Bruce's (sitting on the ground) -











Mine (on the left) ready to run trains ! -











-Brian


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, thanks for the kind comments, Cale.  Here's a shot of it on my layout.










I've also seen Brian's in person and it is very nice!   Not to slight the others listed, of course; I just haven't seen them in person.  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/cry.gif  Thanks for posting the links to the others as well.  They all gave me some great advice when I was constructing mine.

Brendan, a good  reference for boxcabs is S. Berliner's III Boxcab site


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Mine's a tad bit different from everyone elses/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 02/21/2008 5:24 PM
Mine's a tad bit different from everyone elses/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif










Bragging again huh Vic?


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Who? Me?  I never brag. 


If anything I'm probably more honest about my models shortcomings than most.


Personally between the models shown and linked I would place mine at the bottom of the list, behind Bruces and then Brians and the rest, which are better models IMO. Remember mine was a found object, I had to make do with it as it was, where Bruces is a scratch built to scale model, and Brians bash was modeled off a real prototype also. Plus to me they're better detailed than mine.  Barts twinns and Garys 30 tonners also are far better than mine as is Bob's boxer. I know how sloppy some of my models can be, due to my impatience to finish things.

BTW, Wait till you see my latest model locomotive project, so far it looks fairly effective, but its also probably the single sloppiest model I've ever put together! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif

Ask Brian, he's seen the pics./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Vic, 
Please know I was just bustin' on yah! While I would not have gone the direction you did with that toy shell I still think it pretty cool none the less! You get more done on your modelling in a week than I have in years! My bad! I'm all research and collect parts but never get beyond a box of someday parts it seems! 

I'm collectin' parts again by the way! Scot Chaos gave me and a co-worker some inspiration and I'm on a search for a diesel critter headlight. I may actually get this one done soon! LOL! 

Chas


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Aww, Vic! We luv your ugly little lokies. I think the new project looks great (maybe the best ever!). 

-Brian


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gifOMG Brian, Best ever? Wait till you read what I say about it../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif

Chas no problemo.


----------



## Brendan (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks for that info, fellas, I think I've got enough. I hope I have'nt started something!!
Brendan


----------

